# some of my silkies



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I was just outside playing with my camera yesterday. I had a hard time getting clear pics because the sun was going down.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pic 2 is my favorite. You caught that boy at just the right moment.

Is that buff boy clear? No black in the tail?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice birds Karen.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Are they small like a banty?

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

Pretty chickens. I gave up the small chickens for the big girls - love the dual purpose ones. I have one of each Buff Orpington, Lavender Orpington, Welsummer, Blue Splash Marans, Gold Laced Wyandotte and two English Spangled Orpingtons.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I prefer standard breeds.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks Robin. #2, I think is a really good shot.
Dawg, I only wanted big girls. I don't know why I started with silkies. 

I think they are bigger than a banty. Maybe 4 pounds(Robin?)
The roos are bigger than the hens.

I think I have a buff but out of 3 buff or partridge, I haven't paid attention.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They are bigger than a typical bantam but not four pounds. Male is 36 oz, female 32.

Just so you know, I had to look that up. It's been a while since I was concerned about size.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Soooo pretty

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They are just the cutest little chickens!Too bad they don't come in an extra large size or I'd get some.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They do but you'd have to go to Europe to get them. Some are working on the large fowl here in the states but I have a feeling those are years away from being available.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

A woman I had gotten silkies from years ago had a huge large silkie, he was the size of my current rir langshan mix rooster.. he must of Been a mix

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

AWWW!
I like pic 1 best. #2CUTE4PICS


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Silkies are purely for snuggling.I find the roos more snuggly than the females.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I was just outside playing with my camera yesterday. I had a hard time getting clear pics because the sun was going down.


Lovely pictures!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Silkies are purely for snuggling.I find the roos more snuggly than the females.


Me,too!!!All of my roosters have to be lovable.


----------

